

SunSpider – Spartan vs. Chrome 41.0.2272.101 – Number's Don't Lie - alexcasalboni
http://imgur.com/1WmnOYm

======
gsnedders
SunSpider is about one thing and one thing only — cold code performance. The
benchmarks are all so short (the _longest_ in Spartan is 19.7ms, albeit with a
large uncertainty) that it's all about how quickly you can JIT code and get
rid of the dispatch overhead of any interpreter you have, and how many
optimizations you can do in that very quick first compilation. If you're
interested in longer running code, where implementation quality makes a far
bigger difference, look at Octane and Kraken.

Chakra, Spartan's JS engine, has long been good on SunSpider.

------
VeejayRampay
Not sure we can draw conclusions from a screenshot of the numbers, especially
in this early phase and for one benchmark, but it's extremely encouraging to
see Microsoft's willingness to go head-to-head with its competitors, both in
terms of feature range and raw performance. This is one of the many bricks
that will help foster a vibrant and lively web programming ecosystem. Good on
them and good on us.

------
falcolas
Tangent

Of course numbers can lie. Numbers have to be compiled and interpreted by
humans, who can make them say anything they want the numbers to say.

Best recent example: Gerrymandering. The majority of voters want one
candidate, but the other candidate is able to draw up regions in such a way
where they win, to make the numbers support their lie.

------
AshleysBrain
Chrome 41 is a real stable release browser in production use. Spartan is still
a WIP. I'm not sure it's fair to compare them. How about giving Canary a spin
instead?

------
nextw33k
In the broader benchmarks it still looks like Firefox or Chrome is the winner:

[http://www.winbuzzer.com/benchmark-deep-dive-microsoft-
windo...](http://www.winbuzzer.com/benchmark-deep-dive-microsoft-
windows-10-spartan-browser-vs-ie11-vs-google-chrome-41-vs-mozilla-firefox-36/)

~~~
mikhailt
Nearly two months passed since that post, I'm sure they're outdated already.

It would be interesting to see them refresh it soon and compare the progress
in two months.

